# The no name frog tank



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Irritated with the obnoxious height of the 50 gallon column tank I call "Endor", as well as the limited space for creativity, I got a 75 gallon aquarium to house my Varibilis 

This tank will most likely feature a false bottom (made from light diffuser paneling), a MistKing misting system (3 2-nozzle), 2-3 T5 lights, a waterfall/river feature, maybe a little pond, a "great stuff" background (Probably using a touch n foam alternative for colors), manzanita and cork bark, a bridge that will stretch across most of the tank (for now), gobs of plants. 

Bah, so many ideas for this tank... Some core features from Endor will be in this tank. I think a big obstacle I am having with myself right now is figuring out the scaling of my setup. I am so tempted to do a small scale show tank, but I feel like the "chunk of nature" feel is more appealing to me. GRIMM's "Forest Unleashed" (On Dendroboard) build was a huge motivational tank for me (like all his other tanks aren't phenomenal). Hydrophyte's ripariums and build ideas put a lot of thoughts in my mind as well. 

If you have ideas once I get rolling please feel free to chime in! I love hearing outside ideas.

Repainted the stand from that horrible light brown color to black.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Well here is what I wanted to model my tank after.










and here is where she sits now! This picture is so bright... I only have one of the T5's on in this picture.

Still have a lot more planting to do and a lot more hiding spot design to come up with. I need to order more broms so I can get them on the rocks. Probably will buy a few more ferns, maybe some selag... Outside of that I am pretty happy with the outcome so far. The hydrocotyle needs to start growing up the wall in the back right x(

Trying out the accurite temp/hygrometer. Wanted to see how different the readings are from the exo-terra hygrometer.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it! Please explain how you did the rocks.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

frogface said:


> Love it! Please explain how you did the rocks.


No problem! I had probably checked out 13 different landscape supply stores. I had a hard time picking the right rocks, and most of the stores that had what I needed were closed for the winter... go figure...

Ended up going to a mulch yard and they had these beauts out.









Probably spent a good hour picking through them and doing a mock display out there. They weigh a lot... I ended up walking out with around 300 pounds of rock. I probably put no more than 200 pounds into my tank.

Slapped a few pieces of acrylic sheeting underneath them to prevent unwanted stress points.









Finished product with false bottom. Great stuff came after. Made sure there were no cracks for the frogs to sneak into.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

MA BABIES


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful frogs! I'm surprised how well the viv is taking the weight from all those rocks!


----------



## hoehnelli (Jan 12, 2013)

I was glad to come across a 75g. I am currently building a 75 and this gave me reference for size of frogs and background composition. Great tank.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments! I am still getting a lot of plants together to continue making this beast into a thick jungle. It will take a while but she'll get there!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Beautiful frogs! I'm surprised how well the viv is taking the weight from all those rocks!


I totally agree its awesome! Although I'm not too suprised about its ability to hold weight considering its meant to hold 75gallons of water for years and years!

Adam


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh I guess. But also if it's filled with water the pressure of the weight is evenly distributed; with the rocks its much more localized.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hypostatic, you are correct but remember he did place a few sheets of acrylic on the bottom.

I love this tank and it is something I would love to try some day.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Oh I guess. But also if it's filled with water the pressure of the weight is evenly distributed; with the rocks its much more localized.


That's very true. I was just recalling when I had my 120gal African cichlid tank I stacked slate from bottom to top, and side to side with out even thinking about it, then I filled the tank on top of that.

Adam


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow amazing idea and great execution!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

1995sportster883 said:


> That's very true. I was just recalling when I had my 120gal African cichlid tank I stacked slate from bottom to top, and side to side with out even thinking about it, then I filled the tank on top of that.
> 
> Adam


The acrylic is a key factor because even if one tiny sand grit sized piece of one of those rocks was touching the glass before the rest of the rock, the amount of stress and weight pushed into that one point would over encumber any structural integrity the glass had. I learned the hard way when I built my first 55 gallon fish tank 

Added some more riccia today. Not as quick a grower as when you are throwing ferts and co2 at it, but it still looks good 

Haven't decided on brom type yet... I am in between these three.


























I'm also going to try growing some bentgrass or bermuda grass.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

NEW CAMERA WOOOOO


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Get a new camera and now everyone is a filmmaker 
Excuse my shaky hands. Second film ever. 1080p! check it out! Here is one of my blackwaters as well.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Found a nice surprise today


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wings said:


> NEW CAMERA WOOOOO


What camera and lens are you shooting with? Looks like a pretty nice macro lens hah


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

zth8992 said:


> What camera and lens are you shooting with? Looks like a pretty nice macro lens hah


Heh, unfortunately I don't have a macro yet 

Just the standard 18-55mm


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

The last brom is the best.


----------

